# New, squeaky, additions!



## secuono (Dec 2, 2013)

Shhhh! Don't tell anyone!  =p
Got 3 girl piggles. 
Haven't named them yet. One needs some possible mite treatment, fur will regrow in no time.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, so sweet!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

I missed this... I like the long hairs best. Had a few as a kid. They were so sweet!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new little ones!  I also like the long hairs best...daughter had one of those..her last two were short hair, and they were sweet too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you eat those or milk them?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you eat those or milk them?


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't know how to quote in the new forum layout...
But I don't get it, Onefineacre...
Lots of people are starting to raise them for meat, though...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

I was just joking.
I think they are very cute.
Please don't be offended. 

I don't suggest you milk them or eat them. Just love them.


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2013)

No, not offended, just didn't get where the milking could fit. But I was thinking too literally. :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah...milking them would be require someone with micro mini hands!!!!
And people eat them????  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....they are sweet pets and way too cute for that!!!  Although...come to think of it...I eat lamb, and love every baby born here...I need to be slapped...LOLOL!
They are cuties Secouno!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

My 2 favorites growing up were Ginny and Becky!  They were so sweet and their little squeals were so cute! Kinda brings back memories from very long ago.... gosh it has to be like 40 years or something!
Nooo, don't tell me people eat them.


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea, big in Peru. But it's starting to get popular here, too. There's a thread about them in Homesteadingtoday and backyardchickens. Supposed to be a facebook group as well, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 3, 2013)

The are supposed to be a delicacy.  The ones I had did not seem to have any "meat" on them.  They just seemed to be head and belly. What is the meat/bone ratio at butchering time?


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:


> The are supposed to be a delicacy.  The ones I had did not seem to have any "meat" on them.  They just seemed to be head and belly. What is the meat/bone ratio at butchering time?



No idea.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Dec 11, 2013)

aww, so sweet ! I had got 2 but both died, then bought another 2 who also died sadly  i like long haired ones !


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2013)

They got a new cage 2x the old one's size. Though, they don't need it, since they only use the hut or sit in front of the food and water...lol.


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 11, 2013)

New additions are always fun!


----------



## Goatlover200 (Dec 12, 2013)

So nicee!!


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2013)

This one....she harassed me this morning! I was setting up the separate areas for the rabbit litters in their mom's cages and getting everyone new water/food. But she didn't wanna wait!
She ran left, ran right, stood up on her back feet, singing the whole time demanding her food first! Then she chewed on my pants when I knelt next to their cage to feed a neighbor. 
When I finally brought their bowl of food, she danced on her back legs trying to nibble my arm and to get at the food first! I think I should teach her tricks! She's so food motivated, it's crazy! Never had a pig like her!
Other two were calmly waiting by their hut....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 12, 2013)

very cute!  won't show my kids...don't need to add more critters


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, I was once told you could milk a mouse, if you had small enough hands....


----------

